# Dri 2013 Mf



## nightnurse613 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think some of the 2013 DRI HOA m/f are posting..and the beat goes on...this is for the Sedona Ridge only...

                                                   2011         2012            2013
Real Estate Taxes         26.48       26.48          17.36
Replacement Reserve   277.13      252.86        252.86
Maintenance Fees       711.17      815.38        882.04

The good news is that DRI does not control the taxes - although they do set the replacement reserves.   Will you be seeing a similar increase?  Of course, some of you would be happy if your 2 br MF were this low, right?


----------



## fluke (Sep 24, 2012)

Polo Towers (Villas) just released the MFs 

for the two bedroom


MF: $ 1,008.61   Tax:  $ 17.73       Reserve: $ 197.98         Total: $ 1,224.32

one bedroom

MF: $ 663.53     Tax:   $ 17.73       Reserve: $ 131.30         Total: $ 812.56

Studio

MF: $ 319.95     Tax:  $ 17.73        Reserve: $ 67.55           Total: $ 405.23


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Reserves down & maintenance up? That's insane. How would they explain that?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 25, 2012)

Our Suite's week went up 4.8%. Our Villa's week is steady at 0%


----------



## fluke (Nov 8, 2012)

*US collection*

Since we now have this sub-forum I was going to try and ressurect this thread.  US collection MFs with club fee and collection fee:


2013
Base Standard Assessment $ 205
Point Standard Assessment (Fee Per Point) $ 0.1227
THE Club® $ 299


----------

